# me before roids,watch this space



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

soon i`ll be on my first cycle of sus n dec so thought i`ld do a before and after for all you guys (and gals) and me, watch this space:lift:


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck mate, look forward to seeing the results. Make the most of it and train hard:lift:


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

cheerz mant , looking forward to it, especially with my line of work i need to bulk up:lift:


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

what you work as and whats your cycle look like?


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

i`m a security officer, i`m taking sus and dec but not sure whether to mix or take each one on seperate days


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

im on a sust and deca cycle, on a monday i just have one amp of sust 250mg and on a thursday i have 250mg sust and 250mg of deca, and i draw it up into the same barrel


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

carpe diem said:


> soon i`ll be on my first cycle of sus n dec so thought i`ld do a before and after for all you guys (and gals) and me, watch this space:lift:


Make sure ur diet and training is top notch before u touch gear buddy...Good Luck


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

sounds like a good cycle boris, i have a good diet nameless and am balanced out at 11st 5lb at the mo, i wouldn`t say my training is top notch as ive only be doing it for 9 mnths but my technique is good and i know i can push harder enough to work the gear, cheerz buddies.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Dude, at 11st5 with only 9 months of training behind you, which you admit isn't top notch, you shouldn't be touching gear yet.

Get a 2-3 years of natural training behind you and a decent diet and you should be able to get up to around 13-14 stone before you even need to consider gear.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Saw this thread this morning when I woke up and planned to respond to it when I got to work.

Looks like Big beat me too it tho.

9 Months and thinking about getting on the gear!!??

You aint gonna gain well, you'll add fat, you'll prolly damage your liver, do you even know how to inject and safe injection techniques?

Do you know what sust is and how it actually effects the body and how it does make you grow?

do you know about the effects of deca, positive and negative?

Do you know about PCT and Anti-E meds that need to be taken along side it.

Do you know of all the support vitamins and minerals that you have to take with the cycle?

Is your diet spot on? if your 11 stone then i highly doubt it.

It may sound harsh mate, but you really aint ready for gear - you`ll end up either damaging yourself one way or another.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

thanx for your concern guys and don`t worry about being harsh as i know you all know what ur talking out, as to your questions i know some of the answers and maybe i haven`t being training long enough but ive spoke to peeps down the gym and i`ll be alright, ive done a short course before but gonna do it properly this time, i`m gonna take nolva for pct also vitamins etc, gonna start to eat loads of pasta,rice, potatoes, veg etc and keep it clean. i`m not going for mr universe or anything just gonna do a couple of cycles so i can get to around 13-14 stone then i`ll be happy, but who knows might go for bigger in time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like you've got a good base to start from mate you are very lean at the moment with good muscle tone.

Sus and deca is the most popular course in my experience of working with the Bristol Drugs Project ( I run a steroid drop in there) but it's not the best in terms of Gains : Sides. It was my first course as well but I noticed better gains when I switched the compounds around for example Winstrol and Sus is a better course in terms of muscle mass results in my experience.

I don't agree with you doing gear after such a short period of training but it's your decision as you are an adult, just remember that sooner or later you may decide that coming off gear is for you and you will return to your previous size.

I hear a lot of guys saying that they only want to do one course to see how they get on, or they want to get to this weight and then stop.

TBH nothing can compare to training on gear mate and if I'm being truthful I hate being off because of the mortality of you training when compared to being on. Just bear that in mind as if you aren't prepared for that sort of switch when you come off you'll end up back on sooner than you should be which in the long term will lead to a psychological addiction (I've seen this loads).

Not a lecture just some guidance. Hope you get the results you want.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I said that Tom.. I'll only do one cycle of dbol.. Next on the list and already bought is sust + npp.. I thought I was strong minded LOOL


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

thanx for the advice tom, greatly appreciated, you mentioned about downsizing to your normal size when off the gear so it seems no point for me to even go on the gear, i thought once you built up the muscle tissue it would stay for quite a while, do you not keep any of your gains even with hard training and eating alot of the right stuff, i don`t wanna risk it if i`m just gonna lose it again


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Muscle tissue you build will stay for a while mate but you would have built that in an artificial environment and your body will find it hard to sustain that level of muscle off gear after a while.

The size that you normally lose styraight after a course is glycogen load and water retention which is what makes you look flat.

Dont get me wrong, you may keep some of your gains but without a solid base of years of natural training and nutrition that trains your body to maintain that level of growth before gear you will lose it more quickly. Its all about conditioning your body to grow.

If you dont get some good natural growth in before gear your body will not know any other way to grow and so your gains while off will be stalled or reversed.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

thanx tom , i understand what ur saying , it all seems so much clearer now.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Great advice Tom. You'll never know how many people you may influence with your comments, or lives saved.

Cheers


----------



## dawes (Jan 20, 2007)

i think anybody taking steroids are mad, I did take them a long time ago and I am now paying the price it has started causing problems with my liver. and my heart. the steroids wear away your bones and because of that i have a disc in my back that has broken in two, and will now have to have a metal plate attached to my spine. this is the result of steroids. I am only 35 years old. I still train, but because of all of the latter I can not train fully. DONT DO THIS TO YOURSELF


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

dawes said:


> i think anybody taking steroids are mad, I did take them a long time ago and I am now paying the price it has started causing problems with my liver. and my heart. the steroids wear away your bones and because of that i have a disc in my back that has broken in two, and will now have to have a metal plate attached to my spine. this is the result of steroids. I am only 35 years old. I still train, but because of all of the latter I can not train fully. DONT DO THIS TO YOURSELF


 Can you please explain to me how AAS wear away your bones.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Steroids can have a positive effect on calicum storage and transport so I wouldn't blame it on gear.

As for your health, I bet your diet wasn't solid and you're probably one of those guys who use recreational drugs along side gear.. Big difference between use and abuse mate.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

just wanted to point out that i started this thread before i got all the advice i needed off skizxi and peeps, i am now getting my diet sorted before i even think of taking gear, just wanted to get that in.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

good man,


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

dawes said:


> i think anybody taking steroids are mad, I did take them a long time ago and I am now paying the price it has started causing problems with my liver. and my heart. the steroids wear away your bones and because of that i have a disc in my back that has broken in two, and will now have to have a metal plate attached to my spine. this is the result of steroids. I am only 35 years old. I still train, but because of all of the latter I can not train fully. DONT DO THIS TO YOURSELF


LMAO! If you bones are disintigrating then i suggest u stop training and say goodbye to your loved ones - NOW!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dawes said:


> i think anybody taking steroids are mad, I did take them a long time ago and I am now paying the price it has started causing problems with my liver. and my heart. the steroids wear away your bones and because of that i have a disc in my back that has broken in two, and will now have to have a metal plate attached to my spine. this is the result of steroids. I am only 35 years old. I still train, but because of all of the latter I can not train fully. DONT DO THIS TO YOURSELF


What gear did you use and it what doses?


----------



## dawes (Jan 20, 2007)

I did not mean to rub people up the wrong way, I was told this by my consultant. he told me that steroids thin the bones and can cause the bones to brake. i am only telling you guys what he said . again i am sorry if I have ****ed people off, I enjoy the sport as much as everyone.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think your doctor is referring to asthma steroids, as excessive amounts can cause your bones to be brittle.


----------



## dawes (Jan 20, 2007)

the only steroids i only took was DBOL tablet form then went onto injections cant remember what that was called.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

So really dawes you don't have a f()cking clue what you're on about? TBH I think you're an idiot and after the above post don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dawes said:


> the only steroids i only took was DBOL tablet form then went onto injections cant remember what that was called.


oh my god please dont say that dude i am sh1ttin myself u mean to say that 235kg deadlift i did today was like the last lift i will ever do? i have taken dbol before and some injection thingys :boohoo: i love u all

goodbye


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> oh my god please dont say that dude i am sh1ttin myself u mean to say that 235kg deadlift i did today was like the last lift i will ever do? i have taken dbol before and some injection thingys :boohoo: i love u all
> 
> goodbye


LMAO - Poor poor guy, cancel your account now mate, they wont let you forget this


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dawes said:


> the only steroids i only took was DBOL tablet form then went onto injections cant remember what that was called.


Sh*t thats me screwed then. Oh no wait, GH causes bones to grow again so thats OK.

ROFL

seriously thoough I doubt that DBol was the source of your problems.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Idiocy was the source


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

carpe diem said:


> i`m a security officer, i`m taking sus and dec but not sure whether to mix or take each one on seperate days


What sort of security officer? Government  or private, such as GEO? If it's government then don't answer! Maybe PM me.

Predator


----------

